# Suche Java oder Php Scripte



## GAST (27. Jul 2003)

Also ich suche Scripte wie zB. Login-für ne Member area und Newslettersystem.


----------



## GAST (27. Jul 2003)

ah ich hab mail Adresse vergessen:
cbloads@yahoo.de
MfG


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Jul 2003)

ich weis jetzt nicht ob dir schon jemand eine e-mail geschickt hat und ich jetzt jemanden die arbeit wegnehme, aber auf http://www.php-free.de/Mailing-Listen/ gibt's ein 'Mailinglisten- und Newslettersystem' kostenlos.
wenn du mit der installation probleme hast, übernehme ich das gerne für dich - dafür must du dann aber auch etwas  für java-forum.net spenden.

und ein 'Login-für ne Member area' geht mit php auch fix zu progammieren.


----------

